# laptop for Solidworx, Mech Softwares [Mechanical Engineering] below 50,000/-



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 23, 2015)

*Laptop for friend...

1) What is your budget? *(INR or USD)

---50 k below strictly... but if good to invest in more bucks then 3K-5K bucks more also..

*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*


 Netbook; 11" - 10” screen or less 
 Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen 
 Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen 
 Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen 
 ---12" to 17"

*3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? *

--- he is mech engineer, he wants to do some 3D cad work on Solidworks and some day to day use...

*5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?*

--- No... but should not be FHD because that solidworx will require more power and ram for that...
only hd, and all that require for CAD software and good speed.

*4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
a. Like: Lenovo, Dell (Stick to this only)
b. Dislike:


*6) Anything else you would like to say?*


Screen resolution *( *768p (*HD*) / 900p / 1080p (*Full HD*) *)* 
Battery back up *(* normal (*3-4hrs*) / extended (*5-7hrs*) *)* 
Purchase place *(* Online (*eg - flipkart, infibeam*) / Local / Abroad (*do mention the country*) *)* 

1. Not FHD (only useful for 3D CAD software)
2. good battery backup, 6 or more hours..
3. Flipkart, amazon

please make it asap... he wants to buy this week only.. thanks in advance..
Found some laptops...

Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-420313) vs Lenovo Ideapad Z510 (59-405838) Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB 8GB SSD/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) vs Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (59-43


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 23, 2015)

+1 to Z50 with 840M. 6 Hours or more battery life is way too much to ask for. Its advisable to use the laptop plugged in while doing resource intensive tasks like CAD.

Z510 is discontinued.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> +1 to Z50 with 840M. 6 Hours or more battery life is way too much to ask for. Its advisable to use the laptop plugged in while doing resource intensive tasks like CAD.
> 
> Z510 is discontinued.



ohk... thanks...

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> +1 to Z50 with 840M. 6 Hours or more battery life is way too much to ask for. Its advisable to use the laptop plugged in while doing resource intensive tasks like CAD.
> 
> Z510 is discontinued.



z50 with 840M ??? link please


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 24, 2015)

Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (59-427802) Rs.52710 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (59-427802) Silver Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

or this

Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-420313) Rs.44999 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-420313) SIlver Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

840M = N15S-GT


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 24, 2015)

+1 to Z50 with GT840M


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 25, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (59-427802) Rs.52710 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (59-427802) Silver Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com
> 
> or this
> 
> ...



ok thanks... 
I don't know anything about laptops that much..

- - - Updated - - -

hey,.. he updated the questionnaire...

*1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
**Around 50k

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?



[*]Netbook; 11" - 10” screen or less
[*]Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen
[*]Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
[*]Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen

Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 

CAD software - Solidworks, Pro E*

*Analysis - ANSYS
Dual Boot - Linux for python programming and OpenFOAM


5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?

Processor - i5-4th Generation
Screen - 15"-16"
RAM - 4 GB minimum | Atleast 6 GB would be preferred
Graphics - 2GB (Nvidia 840M)
Clock Speed - 2.5 GHz 

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Dell, Lenovo, HP*
b. Dislike: All other


6) Anything else you would like to say?


Screen resolution ( 768p (HD) / 900p / 1080p (Full HD) ) Full HD not rqrd! 
Battery back up ( normal (3-4hrs) / extended (5-7hrs) ) Good if I get more battery backup | At least 4 hrs | but more than 4 will be good (last preference)
[*]Purchase place ( Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam) / Local / Abroad (do mention the country) )  Online only - Flipkart or Amazon | Local

*

- - - Updated - - -

He wants similar specs like Lenovo Ideapad Z510 laptop.. please help him...

*www.flipkart.com/computer/compare?ids=COMDZTAYTHB4ZN7D,COMDY3Y2NUV7FGQH,COMDUS3G48JC24H5


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 25, 2015)

^ get the first Z50 I mentioned.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 25, 2015)

+1 to Z50


----------



## Minion (Feb 26, 2015)

You can get this comes with 840M GPU
HP Pavilion 15-p077TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (J6M42PA) Rs.50500 Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion 15-p077TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (J6M42PA) Imprint SNow White Color With Texture Linear Pattern

You can get it locally for 44-46k flipkart is overpriced.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 26, 2015)

Minion said:


> You can get this comes with 840M GPU
> HP Pavilion 15-p077TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (J6M42PA) Rs.50500 Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion 15-p077TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (J6M42PA) Imprint SNow White Color With Texture Linear Pattern
> 
> You can get it locally for 44-46k flipkart is overpriced.



Did you search for it locally? Coz I have seen many time that fk pricing is more or less close to street price when it comes to HP and Acer.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 27, 2015)

Minion said:


> You can get this comes with 840M GPU
> HP  Pavilion 15-p077TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph)  (J6M42PA) Rs.50500 Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion 15-p077TX Notebook  (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (J6M42PA) Imprint SNow White  Color With Texture Linear Pattern
> 
> You can get it locally for 44-46k flipkart is overpriced.



I told him this laptop also.. and told him to get 840M gpu only...
but his other friends are telling him to buy 2.5 GHz above processor, that is "M" processor, for "Solidworks"..



$hadow said:


> Did you search for it locally? Coz I have seen  many time that fk pricing is more or less close to street price when it  comes to HP and Acer.



when we both went to check local price, all prices are different,  someone selling 40, someone 33, some 45.. we told them exact model no.  but we can't see any model no written on the laptop...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 27, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> I told him this laptop also.. and told him to get 840M gpu only...
> but his other friends are telling him to buy 2.5 GHz above processor, that is "M" processor, for "Solidworks"..
> 
> 
> ...



Good luck finding "M" processor as current gen laptops in India under 60-70k are having ULV processors, be it i5 or i7.

Local shopskeepers are noobs, just check the config written on the cardboard box of the laptop. or use a portable version of speccy.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 27, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Good luck finding "M" processor as current gen laptops in India under 60-70k are having ULV processors, be it i5 or i7.
> 
> Local shopskeepers are noobs, just check the config written on the cardboard box of the laptop. or use a portable version of speccy.



hmmm I told him same thing about "M" processors and "U"... let's see what he wants to do..


----------



## Minion (Feb 27, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> I told him this laptop also.. and told him to get 840M gpu only...
> but his other friends are telling him to buy 2.5 GHz above processor, that is "M" processor, for "Solidworks"..



Todays processor doesn't depends on clock speed alone for perfomance they depends on architecture. Tell him i3 with 3.0Ghz can't outperform i5 running at 1.8Ghz.

In a laptop ULV processor are much better option.I would anyday prefer ULV processors than M they runs much cooler and will give you better battery backup.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 27, 2015)

But gaming and intensive CPU based tasks will be a cry if the laptop is over stressed.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 27, 2015)

TBH, assemble a desktop if you want performance. a 50k desktop would destroy a 50k laptop.


----------



## Minion (Feb 28, 2015)

$hadow said:


> But gaming and intensive CPU based tasks will be a cry if the laptop is over stressed.



A ULV processor will do fine with a good GPU.CPU intensive work are not meant for laptop anyway for those desktops are most suited.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 28, 2015)

Minion said:


> A ULV processor will do fine with a good GPU.CPU intensive work are not meant for laptop anyway for those desktops are most suited.



But a good gpu is a far cry in 50k budget.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 28, 2015)

Minion said:


> Todays processor doesn't depends on clock speed  alone for perfomance they depends on architecture. Tell him i3 with  3.0Ghz can't outperform i5 running at 1.8Ghz.
> 
> In a laptop ULV processor are much better option.I would anyday prefer  ULV processors than M they runs much cooler and will give you better  battery backup.



same thing I told him... better battery backup etc etc... i5 1.8 will outperform i3 3 GHz..



SaiyanGoku said:


> TBH, assemble a desktop if you want performance. a 50k desktop would destroy a 50k laptop.



same suggestion i gave him before finding laptop for him... but he wants portability also...


----------



## Minion (Feb 28, 2015)

He can't get everything within 50k atleast not in India.Tell him to get either get lenovo Z50 or HP 077TX else tell him to buy whatever he likes.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 1, 2015)

He has to prioritize that what is more important to him when buying the laptop.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 2, 2015)

okay... so for now he decided these laptops.. please help him to decide final one...
and lenovo laptop has 4GB ram, and if he can add another 4gb ram then how to?

decide between these...
0.  Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-420313)
1. Lenovo B5070 59436068 15.6-inch Laptop (Core i7 4510U/6GB/1TB/Windows 8/ATI JET LE R5 M230 DDR3L 2GB Graphics/with Laptop Bag)
2. HP Pavilion 15-p077TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (J6M42PA)
3. HP 15-P073TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (J6L90PA)
4. HP Pavilion 15-p045TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (J2C71PA)

Comparison 
*www.flipkart.com/computer/compare?...GRGBC3CHTPQ,COMDWZ2GHCPAPRWH,COMDZTAYTHB4ZN7D

Some having a bit high price but after all his decision only..
please tell me why to buy? and why not to buy? for every laptop above mentioned.. please sort this list according to what you think.. thanks in advance..



$hadow said:


> He has to prioritize that what is more important to him when buying the laptop.



okay.. he decided above mentioned laptops.. help him choosing the final one..  
thanks.. 




Minion said:


> He can't get everything within 50k atleast not in  India.Tell him to get either get lenovo Z50 or HP 077TX else tell him to  buy whatever he likes.



he decided above mentioned laptops.. help him choosing the final one..  
thanks..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 2, 2015)

^
0. Just buy another 4 GB ram module and add it in the 2nd RAM slot.
1. Underpowered for the requirements, don't buy
2. Config is ok, can't say for the overall package.
3. and 4. if he can spend around 60k, then he should get a laptop with FHD screen+ 840M:
*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-z50-70-not...win8-1-4gb-graph-59-429602/p/itmey8rvkxa8xkwg

Else get this:
Buy Lenovo 59430541 15.6-inch Laptop (Core i5/8GB/1TB/Windows 8/NVIDIA GeForce 840M (N15S-GT)/with Laptop Bag), Silver Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in


----------



## $hadow (Mar 2, 2015)

You got me confused. 3 and 4 are 60k budget laptop. IF he can spend that much look no further than the Z50 with 840m.


----------



## Minion (Mar 6, 2015)

I recently bought HP pavilion p077TX
HP Pavilion 15-p077TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (J6M42PA) Rs.48990 Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion 15-p077TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (J6M42PA) Imprint SNow White Color With Texture Linear Pattern

It is a very good and light weight laptop display is better than lenovo Z50 series.HP recently launched few new models with 5th gen intel processor with full display check it out.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 6, 2015)

^^Yeah looks like Z50 has got a competitor in the market.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 9, 2015)

Sorry all for late reply... (friend replied me yesterday..)



SaiyanGoku said:


> ^
> 0. Just buy another 4 GB ram module and add it in the 2nd RAM slot.
> 1. Underpowered for the requirements, don't buy
> 2. Config is ok, can't say for the overall package.
> ...



I forwarded what you said to me.. 
and now he decided these 2 laptops... 

HP Pavilion 15-p077TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (J6M42PA) vs HP Pavilion 15-p045TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (J2C71PA): Compare Computers: Flipkart.com

please  guide about above link laptops.. he wanted to buy Lenovo z510 laptop only and which  is discontinued.. any suggestion if he buys that product and then after  that service and all for that discontinued product?



$hadow said:


> You  got me confused. 3 and 4 are 60k budget laptop. IF he can spend that  much look no further than the Z50 with 840m.



he said that he can increase his budget if needed... but upto 60k  only (because he was not getting everything in 50K budget so he  increased his budget.)



Minion said:


> I recently bought HP pavilion p077TX
> HP  Pavilion 15-p077TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph)  (J6M42PA) Rs.48990 Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion 15-p077TX Notebook  (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (J6M42PA) Imprint SNow White  Color With Texture Linear Pattern
> 
> It is a very good and light weight laptop display is better than lenovo  Z50 series.HP recently launched few new models with 5th gen intel  processor with full display check it out.



can you pm me your id/chat id/hike no/anything for him (my friend),  so I can tell him ask you whatever he wants to asks about this laptop..
HP Pavilion 15-p077TX Notebook  

BTW he decided these 2.. help him to choose...

HP Pavilion 15-p077TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (J6M42PA) vs HP Pavilion 15-p045TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (J2C71PA): Compare Computers: Flipkart.com


----------



## $hadow (Mar 10, 2015)

Both of the selected laptops has ddr3 based cased but if the choice is restricted between these two I would pick J2C71PA


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 10, 2015)

@*Minion*, @*$hadow*, @*SaiyanGoku*, @*anupam_pb*
help needed, reply asap...

My friend has decided to go with HP Pavilion p077TX

1. Is it  good to buy online or from local authorised store?  Online on  flipkart  it costs 51,900 (no flipkart advantage) and amazon it costs  49,500  (amazon fulfilled). You get bag along with laptop on amazon.

2.  My friend visited Croma. It costs 49,999 there. You get laptop bag +   cleaning kit + mouse and headphone. My friend would prefer to  personally  visit the store, check the product and buy.

3. Is it good to buy from Croma? Do you have any other suggestion? And what about warranty? 

4. reliancedigital.in : Rs 50,990

5. Lamington road - Rs. 49,500. But he is not interested to buy from lamington road. 

6. ezoneonline.in - Rs. 49,990

Guide about warranty, authorised store and if is it good to buy from croma. Thanks!
reply asap... want to buy in 2-3 days.. thanks in advance...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 10, 2015)

If that was the case, I'd personally buy from amazon fulfilled listings. Shops here over price laptops by atleast 10% and if required, buy though higher priced but way better Mouse, headphone, etc accessories later instead of getting substandard ones for that extra 500 Rs.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 12, 2015)

My vote is for Amazon since it is fulfilled. getting elchepo accessories are not worth it. Plus return policy do not apply on local purchase.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 12, 2015)

$hadow said:


> My vote is for Amazon since it is fulfilled. getting elchepo accessories are not worth it. Plus return policy do not apply on local purchase.



return policy is available for hp authorized stores? because he decided to buy from hp authorized store..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 12, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> return policy is available for hp authorized stores? because he decided to buy from hp authorized store..



lol nope, stores will never accept a return without any good reason while amazon and flipkart have a no questions asked return policy.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 13, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> return policy is available for hp authorized stores? because he decided to buy from hp authorized store..



Not gonna happen unless it is a big fault. Both Amazon and Fk provide no question asked return for 30 days.


----------

